# What are some good diet plans for someone with thin arms and legs and a flat upper chest?



## Cheif Bastard (Feb 25, 2020)

I've seen many diet plans from keto and atkins and eating patterns such as intermediated fasting; I have access to a Anytime Fitness that I use to do different parts of my body over a week and I use Saturday and Sunday as break days. I don't know how I would describe my body type; I guess sightly chubby? I have a container of the C4 energy stuff as a boost before my workouts and I use a BCAA mix after I get back home. Any good dieting tips? I don't know if posting cropped body pics is too much of power level or not.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Feb 25, 2020)

As someone who used to have the bodytype you described, I cut back on carbohydrates (pasta, rice, bread, sugar) and replaced them with leafy green vegetables.  The fiber will prevent unnecessary insulin spikes, insulin being the thing you need to suppress for that gut.  Green vegetables also provide potassium which help with protein synthesis and believe it or not many people are wildly deficient in potassium.  Keto might help but only if it's a diet you can stick to.  The only successful diet is a consistent diet (i.e. a lifestyle change).  Intermittent fasting is a bit more flexible and is less of a diet and more of an 'eating protocol.'  Keep the weights heavy and the reps low if you want to add some bulk.  Do it safely and don't get prideful.  Form is everything.  Keep your protein high but don't listen to those with 'magical formulas' on how much your body needs.  Just eat a good protein source with every meal.  Also, probably the most important thing to remember:  If you work out for an hour, there's 23 more hours that play into bodybuilding.  Make sure you practice good habits in the meantime:  Limit drinking, smoking, etc.  And get some sleep!  Muscle growth, fat loss, and recovery happen when you're catching Z's.  Just be consistent and motivated.  Physical changes happen over time.

Edit:  No pics.  That's insta-power level 9999


----------



## Cheif Bastard (Feb 25, 2020)

Richard Harrow said:


> As someone who used to have the bodytype you described, I cut back on carbohydrates (pasta, rice, bread, sugar) and replaced them with leafy green vegetables.  The fiber will prevent unnecessary insulin spikes, insulin being the thing you need to suppress for that gut.  Green vegetables also provide potassium which help with protein synthesis and believe it or not many people are wildly deficient in potassium.  Keto might help but only if it's a diet you can stick to.  The only successful diet is a consistent diet (i.e. a lifestyle change).  Intermittent fasting is a bit more flexible and is less of a diet and more of an 'eating protocol.'  Keep the weights heavy and the reps low if you want to add some bulk.  Do it safely and don't get prideful.  Form is everything.  Keep your protein high but don't listen to those with 'magical formulas' on how much your body needs.  Just eat a good protein source with every meal.  Also, probably the most important thing to remember:  If you work out for an hour, there's 23 more hours that play into bodybuilding.  Make sure you practice good habits in the meantime:  Limit drinking, smoking, etc.  And get some sleep!  Muscle growth, fat loss, and recovery happen when you're catching Z's.  Just be consistent and motivated.  Physical changes happen over time.
> 
> Edit:  No pics.  That's insta-power level 9999


I usually stop working out until a part of my body starts feeling sore/pain, IDK if I should workout a full hour of a partular body part but I do at least do three sets of tens on the workout equipment. Also, my work has a front break room with quite the selection, however I shouldn't binge eat even though the food I'm eating might be consider healthy; I don't get the time to go to the from break room because it's almost a football filed walk away, they have food in the other break room I'm usually in but they don't have that wide of a selection.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Feb 25, 2020)

Cheif Bastard said:


> I usually stop working out until a part of my body starts feeling sore/pain, IDK if I should workout a full hour of a partular body part but I do at least do three sets of tens on the workout equipment. Also, my work has a front break room with quite the selection, however I shouldn't binge eat even though the food I'm eating might be consider healthy; I don't get the time to go to the from break room because it's almost a football filed walk away, they have food in the other break room I'm usually in but they don't have that wide of a selection.


There's a fine line between sore and pain.  Sore should equate to a mild throb or discomfort, sharp aching pain means stop because something is wrong.  As for the food, if there's no good selection, then you gotta kick it old-school and bring food with you.  Trips to the grocery store are just as important, if not more important than, your workout regimen.  Just keep at it and don't give up.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 10, 2020)

Diet has nothing to do with body type/size. Your body will store fat where it wants and the only thing you can do is cut that bf%. I just started keto and so far its not that much fun. Everything has carbs, everything thats real tasty has carbs. High fat diets have shown many benefits though. I guess take your protein post workout if you do. As far as working out, I come from strength athletics so its not going to be traditonal body builder advice.
Do compound movements for the majority of time then near the end focus on isolation. Like, the main event is squats, then reclined sqauts then quad exercises to hamstrings to your hips then move to calfs. Afterwards I would recommend 20-30 minutes of moderate cardio like walking briskly up an 11% incline.
As far as binge eating like you mention, it doesn't matter  if its healthy. Calories are calories. If you're maxxed out for the day, thinking shoving your fat face with broccoli is cool is dumb. Broccoli is still better than m&m's, but it is still calories.


----------

